# 186D power steering upgrade



## RRD (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello Everyone:
I tried to search this topic and maybe I didn't search it correctly but I didn't find any results.
If there is a thread for this and I missed it please accept my apologies and direct me to it.

I have a great 186D and I'd like to make the lil fella steer a bit easier and have seen upgrades online to electric steering and a hydraulic cylinder that Hoye tractor has.

Although a email I sent to Hoye Tractor to confirm it will fit a 186D only yielded a response to check the schematic drawing of the cylinder and confirm for myself. I have yet to do that.

So I guess my question would be , Is there a general opinion or consensus of what seems to work ?

Thanks
RRD


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might look through this thread. Yanmar's optional Power Steering Kit (tractorbynet.com)

And maybe this one. Anyone have pics of power assisted steering valve and cylinder on their Yanmar? (tractorbynet.com)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RRD said:


> Hello Everyone:
> I tried to search this topic and maybe I didn't search it correctly but I didn't find any results.
> If there is a thread for this and I missed it please accept my apologies and direct me to it.
> 
> ...


Welcome RRD, hope to see you around more often with Yanmar topics. 

For PS (PowerSteering), the Yanmar OE setup has a design flaw, thus, the Hoye kit and the aftermarket electric kits are more useful. 

Hoye kit






The aftermarket electrics use something like these: 
https://www.thomsonlinear.com/en/product/D12C10A5-10M0NN-DEE
or this
https://warnerelectricparts.com/rugged-duty-actuators-b-track-k2/


----------



## RRD (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi
Thanks for the info. I'll look into this for sure.
I haven't been on the computer for a few days as all I've been doing is blowing snow ! good lordy it wont stop.

I'm also interested in making up a front mount blower for it.
When I wear a tee shirt my kids say "Daddy is wearing a turtle neck" I have no neck so blowing snow going backwards is not very comfortable !...lol

Thanks again 
RRD


----------

